# Self support fire pans



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Any recommendations for self-support fire pans? I did a search but didn't find much and nothing recent.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Pop Up Pit.


----------



## hisdudeness (Dec 3, 2019)

I use an older metal oil pans- rthe ound ones to drain your car oil in, back in the days when we used to do that (and they weren't made of plastic). They have about a 3-inch lip, and will work for a small group. Mine fits nicely, upside-down (and last to go in) in the rear hatch of my Dagger Katana for self-supports. Either bring a bag/old pillowcase to put it in, or plan on scouring it with sand if you don't want your other gear to be smudged.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

$1 foil turkey pan rolled up if you just need to satisfy regs. +1 on the oil pan if you actually want a fire.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

tango said:


> Pop Up Pit.


Thanks, I have a pop up pit. It is 8lbs or so more than I'd like to put in my SP sea or river kayak.

Looking for something I never use but will pass regs no matter where I go.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Nanko said:


> $1 foil turkey pan rolled up if you just need to satisfy regs. +1 on the oil pan if you actually want a fire.


Kool, do turkey pans pass the regs everywhere? If so, I'm going to buy me a turkey pan.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

hisdudeness said:


> I use an older metal oil pans- rthe ound ones to drain your car oil in, back in the days when we used to do that (and they weren't made of plastic). They have about a 3-inch lip, and will work for a small group. Mine fits nicely, upside-down (and last to go in) in the rear hatch of my Dagger Katana for self-supports. Either bring a bag/old pillowcase to put it in, or plan on scouring it with sand if you don't want your other gear to be smudged.


That is exactly what we have. I have a Katana 10.4 and Peg has a Katana 9.7. Obviously would also work in our three Prijon Expeditions.

Does this options pass regs everywhere?


----------



## IntrepidXJ (Jun 27, 2008)

GeoRon said:


> Kool, do turkey pans pass the regs everywhere? If so, I'm going to buy me a turkey pan.


They do not pass in Canyonlands: River Regulations - Canyonlands National Park (U.S. National Park Service)



> A rigid, durable metal fire pan that is large enough to fully contain all fire ash and debris (NOTE: turkey basting pans are NOT allowed).


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm willing to pay any price for what I need. (Thank you Randy)/

What are my options?


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

My goto small firepans are a stainless steel sink out of a camper, and a brass dish that was used for holding nuts on a table. Both of these have round corners which makes them pack friendly. Non-oxidizing metals are super easy to clean with wet sand... if they actually get used. 

Second-hand stores are good place to look.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We haven't stocked this, but Fireside makes a super light and small firepan


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks, more options please. I've been self support and others have had Ti options. If I'm paying the money I want it to work everywhere.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Down River Equipment said:


> We haven't stocked this, but Fireside makes a super light and small firepan


That just might be what I need. Do you have Front Range ideas on purchasing?


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Untitled Document.md


lightest of them all, well crafted, not the most space efficient, but if you can stuff something in the tube with it, it goes for sure. 
I tried one, liked it, but ended up building a traditional aluminum one. I can send you my receipt from the online metals place that has all the dimensions if you'd like. Hit me up with your email and I'll send it over.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

LLubchenco said:


> Untitled Document.md
> 
> 
> lightest of them all, well crafted, not the most space efficient, but if you can stuff something in the tube with it, it goes for sure.
> I tried one, liked it, but ended up building a traditional aluminum one. I can send you my receipt from the online metals place that has all the dimensions if you'd like. Hit me up with your email and I'll send it over.


This is the one I think a friend had on a MF self support a few years ago. If it passes mustard there it likely passes for a firepan anywhere.

I emailed the dude to see if he is still in business. I've PMed you my email address.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is one firepan that works well for me on small trips



https://firesideoutdoor.com/products/trailblazer



I made a neat unit from a small oil change pan that is also good. fits into a DO cover. BigHorn gave me the idea for it.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

I modified a Trailblazer Pot Up Pit to shave a little weight and still be useful for a fire. I have seen the Titanium ones and I they work but kind of hard to set up and have lots of sharp edges. It is too small for Grand Canyon but should be OK for most other rivers. 12" x12" with a 3 inch lip. 35 ounces. I made the legs long enough to support the optional grill in case I want to use it. I am still thinking about using a thinner gauge metal for the leg spreader, it's now 1/8" but that's what I had laying around and it would only save an ounce or so........... I am working on a way to make the spreader fold up to fit the bundle while still being rigid enough. This is pretty much a prototype but I am satisfied with it.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

GeoRon said:


> This is the one I think a friend had on a MF self support a few years ago. If it passes mustard there it likely passes for a firepan anywhere.
> 
> I emailed the dude to see if he is still in business. I've PMed you my email address.


I have one of Tom’s early models and have used it a few times with good results. The MFS ranger seemed impressed. carried in a plastic poster tube.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

okieboater said:


> Here is one firepan that works well for me on small trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on Zach's,Okieboater's and others recommendation and owning a popup already I went ahead and bought a trailblazer. They give you a chance to win a discount and I won enough to make it a no brainer.

I still want to pursue the Ti firepan from Tom. It is really light and compact. Since I'll likely never use it, that is what I need to just satisfy the regulations.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

dsrtrat said:


> I modified a Trailblazer Pot Up Pit to shave a little weight and still be useful for a fire. I have seen the Titanium ones and I they work but kind of hard to set up and have lots of sharp edges. It is too small for Grand Canyon but should be OK for most other rivers. 12" x12" with a 3 inch lip. 32 ounces. I made the legs long enough to support the optional grill in case I want to use it. I am still thinking about using a thinner gauge metal for the leg spreader, it's now 1/8" but that's what I had laying around and it would only save an ounce or so........... I am working on a way to make the spreader fold up to fit the bundle while still being rigid enough. This is pretty much a prototype but I am satisfied with it.
> View attachment 62888
> View attachment 62889
> View attachment 62890


While I had it out I hinged the spreader to fold up. Bundle is now 12 1/2 X4 x3 inches and weighs 35 ounces with carrying bag. Grill adds 13 ounces.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

dsrtrat said:


> While I had it out I hinged the spreader to fold up. Bundle is now 12 1/2 X4 x3 inches and weighs 35 ounces with carrying bag. Grill adds 13 ounces.
> View attachment 62891
> View attachment 62892
> View attachment 62893
> View attachment 62894


Brilliant idea to hinge to compress.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

dsrtrat said:


> While I had it out I hinged the spreader to fold up. Bundle is now 12 1/2 X4 x3 inches and weighs 35 ounces with carrying bag. Grill adds 13 ounces.
> View attachment 62891
> View attachment 62892
> View attachment 62893
> View attachment 62894



You interested in making another one of those? I'd obviously pay for your time, effort, materials, and shipping. I just don't have the tools to cut, drill, and rivet.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

WyBackCountry said:


> You interested in making another one of those? I'd obviously pay for your time, effort, materials, and shipping. I just don't have the tools to cut, drill, and rivet.


Sorry, I couldn't justify charging what it would take to duplicate. I just checked the standard small Pop Up Pit with the factory stand and it comes in at 37 ounces so only a couple of ounces of weight savings. The factory stand does add 4 inches to the overall length of the bundle but it's still only 16" long and easier to set up than my modified one.


----------



## dgoods (Jul 15, 2013)

Have you looked at these:






Class V Adventure Gear ~ THE PROOF IS IN THE PUT-IN!







classvgear.com





I bought one to use for small group trips. They'll pass regs anywhere.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

IntrepidXJ said:


> They do not pass in Canyonlands: River Regulations - Canyonlands National Park (U.S. National Park Service)


So if the “pan” has to be metal does that disqualify the pop up in Canyonlands? By most accounts it meets the durable and containment criteria.


----------



## IntrepidXJ (Jun 27, 2008)

SherpaDave said:


> So if the “pan” has to be metal does that disqualify the pop up in Canyonlands? By most accounts it meets the durable and containment criteria.


I'm pretty sure the Pop-Up Pit is made of metal, unless you are talking about something else?


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Do keep in mind the Trailblazer does still use aluminum side walls. Keep your fires away from the side walls. We have only seen 2 side walls on the standard Pop-Up-Pit warped, but it can happen. Keep the fires at least an inch from the edges.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Still playing around with my trailblazer Pot Up Pit. Found a way to use the stand with a modification to make it shorter. I cut the top part down to 1 1/4 inches and found that when extended it still will support the grill. I think it will work ok but if not it's easy to get another stand. If you do this use a tubing cutter and cut with the stand retracted to avoid damaging the internal pieces.


----------



## stony2275 (Apr 26, 2010)

Try a gold panning pan.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I made one of these a while back, though I changed the dimensions to 18" x 18" as it was what I had, and I wanted a square instead of rectangle. I put a fiberglass blanket inside and underneath, and found a Crocket Set at Goodwill that had a perfect bag for me to store it in. 








Firepan Requirements in the Grand Canyon - Camping By Kayak


The Park Service has specific requirements about firepans in the Grand Canyon. Building a firepan that can be carried in a kayak poses certain challenges



www.campingbykayak.com


----------



## Idaho-Ian (May 25, 2020)

What do you all think of the Firekorf? Firekorf a portable Fire Pit / Grill and Roasting Spit!

I purchased one of these to use on overnight kayaking trips. It clearly doesn't meet regs where they require a fully rigid pan, but it does fully enclose ashes from escaping w/ the included top cover.
Will use it with a fireproof blanket underneath to prevent scorching, and maybe make a solid pan when needed


----------



## Hmiller (Oct 12, 2019)

*UCO Flatpack Portable Grill Stainless Steel Fire Pit*
Amazon these are pretty compact worth a look fold up in a back pack. You would need a small welding blanket also.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Hmiller said:


> *UCO Flatpack Portable Grill Stainless Steel Fire Pit*
> Amazon these are pretty compact worth a look fold up in a back pack. You would need a small welding blanket also.
> View attachment 63019


That looks like a nice rig but probably fails on the 12" x 12" x 3" regulation. Maybe someone else will confirm if it fulfills regs elsewhere.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

co_bjread said:


> I made one of these a while back, though I changed the dimensions to 18" x 18" as it was what I had, and I wanted a square instead of rectangle. I put a fiberglass blanket inside and underneath, and found a Crocket Set at Goodwill that had a perfect bag for me to store it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one would work great. Where do I buy it?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Bass Pro Shop has them here in Broken Arrow OK


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought and have received a Trailblazer by Pop up Pits. It is a bit heavier and larger than what I would have preferred for a never likely to be used regulation satisfying self support firepan. But after setting it up and pondering it,,,, I can definitely visualize a nice little warming fire in it.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

GeoRon said:


> I bought and have received a Trailblazer by Pop up Pits. It is a bit heavier and larger than what I would have preferred for a never likely to be used regulation satisfying self support firepan. But after setting it up and pondering it,,,, I can definitely visualize a nice little warming fire in it.


I agree it is a bit heavy for _my_ specific intended uses, but I'm pleased with how small it packs up and having owned a pop up fire pit for a while and knowing how well it works I think the trailblazer was a great buy. Plus Triston and campfire defender are always so helpful and responsive to buzzards, I can only say good things about him, the product, and especially the customer service.


----------

